# PCI or USB Wireless ethernet adapter recommendations

## dark_glaive

I'm looking for a PCI or USB Wireless ethernet adapter for my PC. My requirements are that it have an in-kernel driver (no ndiswrapper or kernel patching stuff) already and that it be somewhat affordable. Newegg links much appreciated.

----------

## bobber205

Wow. I just posted a topic like this.  :Wink: 

I hope one of us gets a good answer.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Guys,

Anything with a Ralink chipset is supported. They are not in kernel but they are native with ebuilds.

----------

## bobber205

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833180030

Found a reasonbaly priced one.  :Very Happy: 

And according to http://ralink.rapla.net/

this is compatible right?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bobber205,

If you get a PCI wireless Card be sure it supports a remote antenna.

Wireless does not work if the antenna is placed between a steel box and a wall.

----------

## bobber205

The one I linked to seems to have an external attenna doesn't it?   :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bobber205,

Its certianly removable - you will want an extension cable for it, if there is not one included.

----------

## bobber205

What do you mean by extension cable?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bobber205 

A cable that connects between the Antenna port on the card and the Antenna itself.

It allows you to get the antenna away from the steel box that encloses the computer and have the Antenna in a better position.

USB wireless dongles typically have a USB cable that serves the same purpose. Mine has a 3 foot USB cable so I can move the dongle, which includes the Antenna, about to find a strong signal spot.

----------

## bobber205

How much are those usually? And what should I search for in newegg?

----------

## Winblowz99

Netgear WG311T. Works great for me. Uses the Atheros chipset and madwifi driver. But I'm not sure if it supports a remote antenna...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bobber205,

I've never had to buy one. There may be one in the pack with the PCI card.

I only have an AP and a USB wireless dongle. One of the comments on your Newegg page mentioned the cable I'm talking about.

----------

## Eil

My suggestion would be to try to find a card on this list: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility

You'll be better off going to newegg or [insert favorite online vendor] and comparing their available model numbers against this list rather than the reverse. This is due to the fact that the list is huge and a large percentage of the cards listed are no longer sold or were only ever sold in limited markets.

These are two Atheros-based cards that I own which have performed well over the years. I don't know if they are still sold.

   *  TrendNET TEW-443pi (PCI)

   * Netgear WG511T (CardBus)

----------

## bobber205

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?p=3419891#post3419891

How about the one that guy is selling?

----------

